
On Writing a Book - florian-hopf
http://blog.florian-hopf.de/2016/06/on-writing-a-book.html
======
elcapitan
"It's no secret that this book won't make me rich. I don't know how many
copies will be sold but in the end I expect the hourly rate for the writing to
be in the low one digit € range. You might not be surprised that my consulting
rates are a bit higher than that, but of course the book is good marketing for
services."

Unfortunately that is exactly what I think when looking at a lot of
publications in that field. Many books about OS technologies are just printed
out manual pages, others look like advertising for consulting. Always make me
a bit suspicious.

